# Habistat 600w pulse stat heat light not turning off



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Any help?


----------



## mark1985 (Jun 9, 2010)

am sure with the pulse stats they dont turn the heat off but just keep them at a steady temp, i might be wrong thought but saying that the light on mines doesnt go out and my temp stays at 31.2c


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

The LED usually stays on solid, until the set temp is reached, and then it will/should flash?

Is the heater/lamp working?


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah it used to keep flashing now it just stays on I going to check my temperatures but always been the same and fine. I tried changing fuses for both and nothing


----------



## Marcs Reptile Ranch (Jun 17, 2010)

i know it may sound simple, but have you tried changing the bulbs too? what type of bulbs are you using?

Marc


THE ANIMAL COVE

www.theanimalcove.com


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

leebrett69 said:


> Yeah it used to keep flashing now it just stays on I going to check my temperatures but always been the same and fine. I tried changing fuses for both and nothing


Sounds like the ceramic could've gone pop, or maybe a dodgy connection?


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

It's a ceramic 250w it's very hot so it's obviously working. Ceramic and bulb only 4 months old


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

leebrett69 said:


> It's a ceramic 250w it's very hot so it's obviously working. Ceramic and bulb only 4 months old


Disregard my previous post then........ Seems odd, must be a buggered stat then. I've never had a Habistat fail on me. =/


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

I going to take it down shop, must be something they can do. Can't be good for my Bosc either having permanent heat im having to turn it off completely at night. Don't want to pay 60 quid for new one either lol


----------

